# OshKosh coming up



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2005)

Airventure at OshKosh is coming up July 25-31. This year looks like a good one and I wish I could be there. There will be an very impressive array of airplanes this year. There will also be some aircraft making their debut at OshKosh including the HondaJet.

Warbird wise, there will be 5, yes FIVE B-17s there, the B-29 "Fifi", a B-24 and several B-25s! Here is the preview at the airventure site:

http://www.airventure.org/2005/news/050609_bombers.html

If someone makes it there, I expect to see some pics!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks like it'll be a good one. I wish I could be there too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

I think for next years holiday im gonna convince my folks to go to America. Around this time. Looks Awesome!


----------



## trackend (Jul 18, 2005)

I really fancy that too CC I just had a look and the cheapest flight I could find was too Chicago 160 miles away for just over £700 so camping to keep the cost down , car hire £250 for a compact which they always upgrade even when you refuse to pay for an upgrade food, campsite fees, entrance fees about 2000 smackers for the whole thing including spending dosh


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2005)

Oshkosh and Reno are one of my last "gotta doos"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Reno....ahhhh...

Although not on the level of reno I might be going to the Red Bull Air Races in a few weeks, hopefully!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

the red bull air races?? i thought they were a bit far away?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Nowhere is too far away 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

where are they??


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2005)

Longleat Lanc 
http://www.longleat.co.uk/events-redbull.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2005)

oh that's not too far away...........


----------



## wmaxt (Jul 19, 2005)

Oshkosh is great  but one thing is very important if you want to camp there, Make your arangements and reservations early. When I was there in '98 people were making reservations for '99 already. I had to go 35 miles to get a room and it was reported to be a cancelation/the last in that town!

It's worth the trip!

wmaxt


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, you definitely have to reserve early. The town of OshKosh triples in population during AirVenture. I used to live about 2 hours away and we would drive up for the day and come home afterwards. The last one I went to was 1982 and it was awesome.


----------



## wmaxt (Jul 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Yes, you definitely have to reserve early. The town of OshKosh triples in population during AirVenture. I used to live about 2 hours away and we would drive up for the day and come home afterwards. The last one I went to was 1982 and it was awesome.



Yes it is! I have been to ~90 airshows/museums and Oshkosh in the best. Some of the things that impressed me:

The respect everyone has for the aircraft, people, exhibits, etc.
Access right up to the aircraft, even the warbirds. When they start up a spotter and fire extiguisher are brought in the spectaters back up and they go.
NO FOD anywhere ever. Even the kids pick up anything on the ground and dispose it properly.
The Airplanes acres of airplanes of every kind, shape, and stile. the year I was there it went from a 1907 model B Wright flyer (reproduction of course) to some new stuff.

If you like airplanes youd think your in heaven.

wmaxt


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a cunning plan I am buttering up the missus that if we go to Oshkosh for a few days next year I'll take her on a tour of the area So guys I need some nice places to visit in the state that would appeal to my wife she likes small town USA and peaceful scenery and is not a razzle dazzle lover IE Disney/Las Vegas style things. I would be most obliged for any Ideas fellas. My chances of an Oshkosh air show visit may depend on you


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

Try this track - 

http://www.discoverwisconsin.com/

I've been to Eau Clair a few years ago, nice country, good eating, real quaint area. I heard Milwaukee is a real hole, but hope this helps!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

Not far from OshKosh is Door County. It is a beautiful, scenic area full of wooded areas. Here is a link to things to see there:

http://www.explorewisconsin.com/countypages/door.html

There are a lot of small towns throughout Wisconsin with their own local flair. Another place to check out is Wisconsin Dells. It's kind of touristy, but it's scenic and fun also.

http://www.dells.com/

I could probably think of more with some time. I lived outside of Milwaukee for a number of years.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

That's right Eric - you're from there!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

Milwaukee has it's good and bad. But when it comes to festivals, it is tough to beat. In the summer there is always some festival going on. They almost always include music, food and cheap beer. Summerfest was my favorite, and I looked forward to it every year. I saw some big name groups there when I was growing up including Iron Maiden, Journey, Charlie Daniels, Pat Metheny, Three Dog Night, Weird Al Yankovic, Luther Vandross, and a bunch of others. The best part is that summerfest had multiple stages so you could conceivably see several shows in one day.

If the Wisconsin State Fair is going on, that is interesting too. Kind of old time type of State Fair. Where else but Wisconsin can you see pig racing at the state fair!!


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

Great guys thanks I'll have a good butchers when i get home tonight.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

If your wife likes the small towns, Wisconsin is a good place to visit.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

You know, my father-in-law has been talking about going there for years. maybe I could finally swing a trip there next year?!?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

If you haven't gone to airventure yet, Joe, you really need to. It is amazing! I want to go again some day when my boy gets a little older. I remember how impressive it was for me. For him, it will be as well. Plus alot of new things get introduced at OshKosh. So you could go, enjoy, and pick up info on the latest and greatest technology. Then you could write it off as a business expense!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

evangilder said:


> pick up info on the latest and greatest technology. Then you could write it off as a business expense!



Great Idea!


----------

